# ألبوم صور للبابا شنودة الثالث



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى ,,,,,,,,,, 

هنا هيتم وضع مجموعه كبيره من صور البابا شنوده الثالث 

وياريت الالى عنده صور جديده لقداسته يضفها فى الموضوع ده 

علشان يكون عندنا البوم خاص بصور قداسه البابا 

والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

تابعــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

​











































تابعــــ​


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

​ 






​ 






 

















 
















​

 




​

تابعــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ودول مع نيافة الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط 
(اسد المطارنة)


















ودى بقى مفاجاة للمنتدى 
صورة سيدنا وهو صغيررررر
عسل اوى وهو لابس الطربوش 

































































تابعــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

تابعــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*


*



*







*



*














تابعــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

تابعــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

تابعــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

[FONT=“Arabic]*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
[FONT=“Arabic]*وعن يمينه قداسة البطريرك الإثيوبي أبونا باولوس*[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]*وعن يساره قداسة بطريرك الأرمن*[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]*الكاثوليكوس آرام الأول*[/FONT][/FONT]










*



*









*








**



*










*



*

تابعــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*








**








**



*







*



*

*



*
*



*

*



*






تم الانتهاء من الالبوم الخاص بصور قداسه البابا 

ياريت يا جماعه 

رجاء محبه 

الالى عنده صور غير الصور دى لقداسه البابا يضعها فى الموضوع هنا 

علشان يكون عندنا البوم كامل لصور قداسته 

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)

†       †        †​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*ًور جميله جدا للبابا


ربنا يحميه ويخليه لينا


مرسي كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أكتوبر 2013)

أول   شئ  أقدم  الشكر  لالهنا على مجهودات إخوتى الاحباء كل من له تعب  فى هذه نشر  هذه الصور
ثانيا هناك بعض الصور  التى انتهى  زمان تحميلها وتحتاج إعادة  تحميل من جديد ..
والصور كلها تحتاج إلى 
إعادة ترتيب وترقيم  بالنسبة للتتابع الزمنى بنظام التايم شيت
كما تحتاج لتوثيق أحداثها ممن عاصر أحداثها.

رحم الهنا هذا   العملاق  الرائع  الذى قل ان يود الزمان بمثله 
ويعوض كنيستنا القبطية عنه خيرا


----------

